# Older cat (15) blood in urine



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

My older pal is an inside cat and was a rescue from the shelter when he was 2 years old.
This past year he was rapidly loosing weight (12lbs to 6 lbs) so I took him to the vet and she did blood work and said he is having a thyroid malfunction so today he is on methimazole 5mg daily. Been on it for 5 months. It has had no effect on his weight or coat. He is long hair and there is a lot of matting which I comb out for him. Durring his vet visit she tested the urine and said there was some blood in it but was not alarmed due to his age. Today I watched him urinate into the litter box and he did fine with no strain, but it looked like there was more blood but it absorbed rather quickly and it was gone. At the least it was rather dark.
He likes to sleep on the kitchen counter near his food and water but will patrol the house from time to time. I even caught him running so he does not look like he is in pain. He likes to paw at the family members to get them to pet him and scratch his neck.
He is on an all wet food diet and eats and drinks regularly.
Is there anything else I should look for?
Thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If his urine is visibly red he needs to go to the vet.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Red urine screams urinary tract infection to me... I'd definitely take him to the vet (possibly to a different one for a second opinion, as your current vet hasn't been able to find the problem yet).


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think that because of his age she expects some blood in the urine or some loss of kidney function. She also has said it might be cancer (his whole condition) to which she has replied there is no cure.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There might be traces of blood in his urine that you don't need to worry about, but urine that is visibly red indicates a problem that needs to be addressed (or diagnosed and acknowledged that there is nothing to be done).


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Weight - When was the last time a thyroid test was run, and what were the results? If he's not picking up weight, I would suspect that his hyperthyroidism is not yet properly controlled and that he needs an increase in his methimazole dose. BUT, you must NOT increase his methimazole without first having his Total T4 checked to make sure a med increase is appropriate.

Blood in urine - As others have mentioned, blood in urine is NOT normal, even for an elderly cat in renal failure. In fact, if he were in renal failure, his urine would typically look like water with very little yellow tint, and certainly not any sort of pinkish or red tint. You need to take your cat to a vet who demonstrates more interest in proactively treating your cat's conditions rather than just giving you the "he's an old cat" line and ignoring his ailments.

If you have copies of his most recent lab results, please post them here so that we can take a look and offer you relevant observations and suggestions. If you don't have his labs, go to your vet and get them. You should ALWAYS obtain copies of ALL labs run on your animals.

As hoofmaiden recommended, you should have a full blood chemistry, CBC, and Total T4 run on your cat if they haven't all be done within the last month. You should also have a urine CULTURE (not just a urinalysis) run to identify any bacterial infection that may be present in his urinary tract. If you do have any type of urine test run, make sure the urine is collected by cystocentesis, because that is the ONLY way to insure accurate results.

Laurie


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Vet visit this morning and the cat is very active and alert. 
Vet took urine and showed me the collection and said it is a substantial ammount of blood and decided to spin out the urine and look for ?? (wbc's crystals??). She returned in a few minutes and said that all she really found was a lot of blood cells but felt that a dosage of Clavamox 62.5MG for 10 days should clear it up but mean while she would do a culture to make sure the antibiotic was correct for the infection. After 10 days she said she would do the urine check again but it might also be bladder cancer.
Sound right?

As to the check for thyroid. It was done twice 5 months ago and found to be the problem so he was put on the meds. No change in 2 months so I asked if we could increase the dose
and vet said yes so we doubled the dose. The cat mostly slept during the increase and after 3-5 days I stopped the double dose. He was rechecked 1-2 months ago and his blood level was found to be "in the normal range." He is not loosing weight anymore but holding steady at about 6 lbs.

Thanks for any comments. He is a good boy and a deserves to be comfortable into his golden years.

I dont have the test results but I will ask for them and try to post the results with relevant dates.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> I agree re: urine culture. Best way to be sure you're using the right abio and not wasting time.
> 
> What does your kitty (name??) eat? Canned or dry? Brand?


Kittys name is Dommie. He eats a wide variety of food as I try to provide him because of his low weight whatever tempts him. Canned food Friskies because he likes it and will eat it and EVO both canned and dry but he doesn't not like it very much. Iams dry for sensitive stomach (that is what the female in the house needs) He rarely eats that. Tuna, sardines, macheral, deli ham (he loves this) no salt, baby food meat. Ground into a paste chicken or turkey then frozen into cubes. He likes this and likes to lick the frozen cube. Clam juice. I add water or the clam juice to his wet food to make it wetter so he gets in a lot of liquid. I concentrate on no added salt or super low sodium and I increase the liquid. I also supplement a powdered protein by Halo called "dinner party" Its 75% protein


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> It's true that with older cats sometimes you have to give them anything they'll eat. But try to avoid fish and fish-based food, as well as dry food. Both can contribute to urinary tract problems.
> 
> Have you tried Nutrical? It's a high fat calorie supplement which most cats will just lick off your finger or off a plate. If not, you can syringe feed it. A few tablespoons a day provides a significant calorie boost.


The dry food is offered because it is super high in protein unlike any wet based foods, But he rarely if ever eats it. Lately the fish is not a draw. But in an effort to get him to eat something I will offer anything. He loves CORN, and tomatoes. Basically if its good high quality food he is not real excited. He also loves Whisker Likins from Purina. I think that must be Kitty Crack.

I have tried raw diet with raw poultry, pork and beef and he is not interested at all.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

I forgot to add I have used Tomlyn's laxatone but not the Nutri-cal. The cats hate it and usually run when they see the tube.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I completely understand feeding anything that he will eat, BUT, if you want to reduce sodium, you should not be feeding any salt-cured meats like ham or bacon (plain pork is fine) OR canned fish. Canned fish, as far as I know, is always processed and preserved in brine. If you need to offer your cat some fish to keep him eating, offer him only fresh fish, NOT canned.

In order to understand exactly what's been going on with your cat's thyroid management, please provide the following:

Date, type (Total T4, Free T4, Free T4 by Equilibrium Dialysis, Total T3, Free T3, or T3 Suppression) and result (including the lab's normal reference range) of his first thyroid test before you started him on methimazole.

Dates, type(s), and result(s) of any subsequent thyroid tests.

Date of start of methimazole, and starting dose.

Date of methimazole dose doubling

Date of returning to original methimazole dose.

On each occasion when you had blood drawn for any type of testing, was food withheld from Dommie for at least 8 hrs prior to the blood draw?

On each occasion when Dommie's blood was drawn for a thyroid test, was the blood drawn between 3-8 hrs after a methimazole dose?

If your answer to either of the last two questions is no, then you may not have accurate lab results. Dommie should always fast for at least 8 hrs prior to a blood draw in order to avoid fat in the blood from skewing the test results. Also, when running a thyroid test, you should always test within the 3-8 hr post-dose time frame, preferably as close to the same time as possible. For instance, if one test is run 4 hrs after a methimazole dose, then you should try to schedule all subsequent thyroid tests for as close to 4 hrs post-dose as possible. That will allow you to most accurately compare one test result to the next.

It's very important to know when the thyroid tests were run in relation to any med dose changes. If any thyroid test was run less than 3 weeks after a dose change, that result may not be accurate.

A word of caution about Clavamox ... Clavamox frequently causes digestive upset, diarrhea, and inappetance in cats. If this occurs with Dommie, tell your vet and ask about switching him to a different antibiotic. Also, it'll help if you give Dommie a probiotic every day during and for about a week after antibiotic treatment. The probiotic will help repopulate the beneficial gut bacteria that the antibiotic kilsl off. This will help reduce the likelihood of him developing diarrhea while on antibiotics. I buy powdered acidophilus at a health food store, but you can also buy probiotics at any pet store.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You can dissolve (or at least soften) Nutrical in a little hot water and mix it into his canned food. Just don't let him see the tube!


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

hoofmaiden said:


> Not true! It APPEARS that way b/c the dry food is dry. But it you calculate out the dry matter analysis of the canned food, most are at least as high in protein as any dry food. You can't compare dry/canned to each other w/out calculating the dry matter analysis.


I had only considered what I was reading on the label with some of the "good" drys coming in at 50% and the wet coming in at 12%. I shopped the local feed store and they carry probally 40 different brands (not flavors) and this was the highest I could find. I go back and get the names for reference for those who are interested. I compared ALL of the varieties they had on hand.:-(


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

laurief said:


> I completely understand feeding anything that he will eat, BUT, if you want to reduce sodium, you should not be feeding any salt-cured meats like ham or bacon (plain pork is fine) OR canned fish. Canned fish, as far as I know, is always processed and preserved in brine. If you need to offer your cat some fish to keep him eating, offer him only fresh fish, NOT canned.
> 
> In order to understand exactly what's been going on with your cat's thyroid management, please provide the following:
> 
> ...


Ill have that information later this afternoon and I will post that.
I understand about cured meats but he loves ham and I use low sodium ham. As far as the fish The canned fish is specially packed in water (marked no sodium) but I dont know how it might be cooked, steamed, baked or ??? It might be smoked but I check the labels for the lowest to no sodium. He will eat only what is cooked. Raw fish shrimp or any meat for that matter he will leave behind. I certainly understand your point.

I will get some probiotic, Nutri-cal and check on the foods I have used in the past with the protein levels and post the TEST results as I have them. The Office is faxing them to me later today.

Thanks again.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

A canned food that is 12 percent protein would actually come out to be around 55 percent protein for the can, figured on a dry matter basis (which is how dry food is figured). 

Commercial Canned Foods by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: reading cat food labels, canned versus dry cat food


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got back from the feed store. They have nothing probiotic and have no idea what it is. I suppose I will have to use human if there is a problem?
Re feed. I have used with all of my cats (3) Wilderness, Blue Buffalo,and Taste of the Wild and EVO. I have found the highest protein as:
DRY
EVO - Turkey and Chicken 50% Herring and Salmon 50%
WET
California Natural by Naturo pet products - 12% californianutralpet.com

Numbers for blood test to follow -


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

v194 said:


> Raw fish shrimp or any meat for that matter he will leave behind.


You don't need to feed raw if he won't eat it. You can still buy fresh fish and poach it in boiling water or unsalted broth in order to avoid the salt that is in most canned fish.



> I will get some probiotic, Nutri-cal and check on the foods I have used in the past with the protein levels


You can find the dry matter analysis protein values for most canned cat foods at the following link:

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease- Canned Food Data USA



> and post the TEST results as I have them. The Office is faxing them to me later today.


Very good. Make sure they fax you ALL of his labs, not just the most recent ones. You need his full lab history in order to track critical changes over time. When you get the labs, please post them, along with the lab's reference ranges, in the following format:

BUN 36 (18-36)
creatinine 1.5 (0.6-2.0)
Total T4 3.3 (1.9-4.8)
etc.

We need the reference ranges because they will vary from lab to lab, depending on the testing procedures and equipment used. We also need to see ALL lab results, even those that appear to be in normal range. This is because a lab's normal reference ranges are based on norms for a healthy, adult cat. These norms may or may not apply to a chronically ill and/or aged cat. So we need to see ALL blood values in order to identify any "normal" results that might actually raise a red flag.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You can use a human probiotic for cats. Go to a health food store (actually, any pharmacy or store with a pharmacy dept should also have it) and buy acidophilus. Buy it either as a powder or in a capsule. Either way, sprinkle just a tiny amount (about 1/10 of a capsule worth) into Dommie's canned food once daily.

Laurie


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can I post the just the values that are listed as "low" or "high?" There is a lot of values.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

4/24
CBC (20 Separate tests) NORMAL
BUN 46 20-30
CA 11.3 8.6-11.0
NA 160 145-155
K 5.20 3.50-4.90
CL 125.0 117.0-124.0
CO2 25.0 14-19
LIPASE 36 40-200

THROYD
T4 8.50 1.2-5.5
FT4 4.82 .70-2.50

7/28
THYROID
T4 2.87 1.20-5.50 NORMAL

I hope this helps.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

v194 said:


> 4/24
> CBC (20 Separate tests) NORMAL
> BUN 46 20-30
> CA 11.3 8.6-11.0
> ...


Oh, man! With bloodwork like that, I'd recommend immediately having another full blood chemistry run. Make sure you withhold all food for at least 8 hrs before the blood draw (do not withhold water). I find it EXTREMELY DISTURBING that your vet apparently discounted and failed to address the potentially very serious findings in his April bloodwork. I would also recommend having another Total T4 run at the same time as the chemistry to see where his T4 is now. 

Please post the following blood values from the 4/24 chemistry:

creatinine
total protein (TP)
phosphorus

and from the CBC:

HCT or PCV
WBC

You should visit the following link and click on the name of each of the relevant blood values (which will download brief explanations of each value) so that you have some understanding of your cat's test results:

Broadway Veterinary Hospital / Laboratory Assessment Descriptions


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

I did not post the other values because they were within the range of normal. But...
CREAT 1.6 .7-1.9
TP 7.6 5.6-7.7
PO4 5.2 2.7-7.6

HCT 41.00 24.0-45.0
WBC 6.3 5.5-19.5

Vet is Female. Each blood panel test is about $200. Is this within the range of prices. Personally I feel its high as I can get the same done for human at a fraction of that cost. But just want to know what we are dealing with here.

T4 was obviously out but like I said it fell back in line on the second test several months later. Still no weight added. I suspect that the Vet feels it is a urinary cancer situation but wont come out and say it. She has also said that these values for most are close to the limits so its not that much cause for alarm (her thinking) I just see a cat who was loosing weight and is now not gaining weight and now has blood in the urine.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This is very low-tech compared to the last few posts but a friend of mine changed litter and then panicked because it seemed as though her cat was weeing blood but it was actually something that was reacting in the litter.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm retest. Same Vet or a new one.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If it were me, I'd be going to a new vet. Your vet should have been concerned with the elevated potassium and elevated calcium, in particular. Also, your vet NEVER should have gone along with your request to increase 5mg of methimazole/day to 10mg of methimazole/day. That is a HUGE and dangerous increase to do at one time, esp. when there was apparently no bloodwork to support the need for a major med increase at that point (unless I have misunderstood something here). That said, I would probably increase the methimazole very slightly to bring his TT4 down to the bottom of the reference range. T4 decreases with age in healthy cats. The older a cat gets, the lower their "normal" T4 will be. When one of my older hyperT cats is mid-range like that, I'll add another 1.25mg every other morning (for Dommie- 3.75mg one morning, 2.5mg the next morning, 2.5mg every evening - assuming you're currently giving him 2.5mg twice daily). But any time you make any sort of med dose adjustment, you should retest TT4 in three weeks to see how the new dose is affecting his T4 level.

I don't know what PO4 is, but I don't think it's phosphorus. Do you have something in the chemistry that's labeled "P" or "phos"? 

Total Protein at the top of the reference range indicates likely dehydration. Elevated sodium and chloride may also indicate dehydration. It would be a good idea to increase Dommie's fluid intake. The easiest way to do that is to mix plenty of warm water into his canned food so that he can lap up "canned food soup" every day to increase his hydration.

Laurie


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

laurief said:


> If it were me, I'd be going to a new vet. Your vet should have been concerned with the elevated potassium and elevated calcium, in particular. Also, your vet NEVER should have gone along with your request to increase 5mg of methimazole/day to 10mg of methimazole/day. That is a HUGE and dangerous increase to do at one time, esp. when there was apparently no bloodwork to support the need for a major med increase at that point (unless I have misunderstood something here). That said, I would probably increase the methimazole very slightly to bring his TT4 down to the bottom of the reference range. T4 decreases with age in healthy cats. The older a cat gets, the lower their "normal" T4 will be. When one of my older hyperT cats is mid-range like that, I'll add another 1.25mg every other morning (for Dommie- 3.75mg one morning, 2.5mg the next morning, 2.5mg every evening - assuming you're currently giving him 2.5mg twice daily). But any time you make any sort of med dose adjustment, you should retest TT4 in three weeks to see how the new dose is affecting his T4 level.
> 
> I don't know what PO4 is, but I don't think it's phosphorus. Do you have something in the chemistry that's labeled "P" or "phos"?
> 
> ...


The indicated dose of the Methimazole is 1 pill a day of 5mg. The idea of raising his dose was based on nothing more than what was observed. No gain in weight. Despite the second T4 test being on par or in the recommended levels there is still no weight gain but the levels are normal??

When the Meth was increased it was done for only 4 days and behaviorally he did nothing but sleep so I stopped the increase dosage.

Good recommendation about the water. I add liquid to all of his wet food to make sure he is getting the most. He has water bowls in 3 locations in the house and I see him drink often. Whenever he is at a sink I turn the running water on for him to lick as well.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

I will try to attach the original blood test results.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

v194 said:


> The indicated dose of the Methimazole is 1 pill a day of 5mg. The idea of raising his dose was based on nothing more than what was observed. No gain in weight. Despite the second T4 test being on par or in the recommended levels there is still no weight gain but the levels are normal??


Are you giving 2.5mg twice daily or 5mg once daily? If you're only dosing once daily, you really should switch to twice daily dosing in order to maintain a more consistent T4 level. Methimazole has a serum elimination half-life of 2.3-10.2 hrs. If you're dosing just once daily, that may explain why Dommie has not been able to regain any of his lost weight.

Also, as I explained in my last post, a cat's T4 naturally lowers as the cat ages. Therefore, the "normal" T4 in an aged cat will be toward the lower end of the reference range. Dommie's T4 when last tested was in mid-range, indicating that it is probably still a bit elevated above where it would be if he had a healthy thyroid. That's why I recommended a slight med increase to lower his T4 to the bottom of the reference range. 

Methimazole is a very strong drug with potentially serious side effects. It should never be increased based solely on symptoms. Dose adjustments should be based on current bloodwork.



> When the Meth was increased it was done for only 4 days and behaviorally he did nothing but sleep so I stopped the increase dosage.


You're very fortunate that that dramatic med increase didn't trash his kidneys, because there are multiple reports of that happening after just a few days on high-dose methimazole.



> Good recommendation about the water. I add liquid to all of his wet food to make sure he is getting the most. He has water bowls in 3 locations in the house and I see him drink often. Whenever he is at a sink I turn the running water on for him to lick as well.


The fact is that most cats have a very low thirst drive. If you see a cat drinking water frequently, it's usually an indication that the cat is dehydrated and trying desperately to rehydrate his body. Dommie's April bloodwork had several indicators of dehydration, and his frequent drinking points to the same. If he can't take in enough water orally to keep his body properly hydrated, it may be beneficial to start administering subQ fluids at home occasionally to assist his hydration. This is also something you should discuss with a new vet.

Laurie


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

He is getting the 5mg once a day. Yesterday evening I split the pill for a 2.5 mg and hope to give it every 12 hours. About 2 hours after the dosage of both medications he vomited clear fluid with a little hair in it. About quarter size. While he was active and inquisitive yesterday, by time evening came around and after the meds he did nothing but sleep and has done that since. Next dosage is 10AM. This morning was, a drink of fresh running water, a visit to the litter box and back to his sleeping spot. He has eaten about 2 tbs of food since last night. Antibiotics should be kicking in to deal with the assumed UTI


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

v194 said:


> He is getting the 5mg once a day.


If that's what your vet told you to do, it was for YOUR convenience, NOT Dommie's medical benefit.



> Yesterday evening I split the pill for a 2.5 mg and hope to give it every 12 hours. About 2 hours after the dosage of both medications he vomited clear fluid with a little hair in it.


Both methimazole and clavamox can cause digestive upset, esp. if administered on an empty stomach. These should ALWAYS be given with or immediately after a meal so that there is food in the stomach to buffer the meds. That will help minimize or eliminate the digestive upset that they can cause.



> after the meds he did nothing but sleep and has done that since.


I do a lot of sleeping when I'm sick, too.



> He has eaten about 2 tbs of food since last night.


Offer him slightly warmed, canned food soup and see if he'll lap that up. The extra hydration will help. He needs to get more food into his system, so keep offering him small meals every few hours, if possible. If he refuses to eat, tell your vet that you need to switch to a different antibiotic. He can't go without food.

Laurie


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

PO4 is phosphate, but I'm not sure what elevated phosphate levels mean. He has a lot of elevated electrolyte levels in general. I would definitely get a second opinion from another vet; even if you decide not to switch permanently, it won't hurt getting another perspective.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

In that case, 5.2 is a little higher than I'd be comfortable with for serum phosphorus. Ideally, it should be below 4.0 in a senior cat, though I don't personally get concerned until it exceeds 5.0. I will refer you back to the canned food table that I linked earlier in this thread. There, you will be able to identify canned foods with lower phosphorus content. You should be able to bring down his serum phos at this point just by choosing lower-phos foods for him.

Laurie


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

UPDATE

Yesterday was rough. He would wake, eat a bit, drink, then urinate then back on his blanket and sleep. He did this all day. I thought this was the end for the most part but he kept pulling through. 
Today he is much different. He is up and awake more and moving about. he did a little bird watching and moved to a screened porch area only briefly then returned to his blanket for an afternoon nap. Med dosage like I said has been divided and given every 12 hours so it seems to be easier for him. He followes me to the refrigerator to meow for "pounce" treats or boiled chicken of which he might eat 1 Tablespoon.
Not eating much but perhaps 4 oz of canned food a day. I supplement Nutri-cal (1-2 tsp a day and he hates it)
Vet called and said the culture from the urine taken indicated staff so the Clavimox is best so stay on this 2x a day for 10 days. I'm thinking this is working but is slow to take hold.

Consulted with a new vet and they indicated a retest of the blood and T values tomorrow and that the T4 test is to be 4 hours after the dosage of the medicine for optimal results. Really could not comment otherwise but indicated the T4 was off and that it may be a constant battle to get it in line as factors make it change at a moments notice. Said there was some mild dehydration. So we should to post whenever the lab gets them completed. Probably Monday.
Thanks for all of the help.

Oh forgot! does the UTI in one cat mean they others (not showing any signs) that they might also have or get it? Contagious?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

For the dehydration, have you tried mixing water in with his canned food? As far as UTI's go, the bacteria or other pathogen has to make it up their urethra, so I wouldn't think it would be very contagious, but I could be wrong. I hope he keeps improving! Poor kitty  it's awful when they're sick!


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

minikin44 said:


> For the dehydration, have you tried mixing water in with his canned food? As far as UTI's go, the bacteria or other pathogen has to make it up their urethra, so I wouldn't think it would be very contagious, but I could be wrong. I hope he keeps improving! Poor kitty  it's awful when they're sick!


I mix water or non sodium broth or meat juices into his wet food to make it more like a slop. I have been doing this for more than a year now just to be safe. He licks it and likes it that way. Thanks


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Blood tests from 10/5. DR says kidney failure. Keep in mind this blood was taken at the beginning of his UTI and just starting the antibiotic. DR said that UTI was Staff infection so the antibiotic prescribed was great for that. T4 levels droping and getting better.
All except for today the car has improved and been active however the stomach/intestinal upset from the antibiotics has been hard to get rid of. I added to his diet SUSTENIX a human probiotic but it does not seem to be working very well. Tomorrow will be the last day of antibiotics so we should see digestion return to normal.
Today 10/10. Little sleepy today and is connect to just sit and nap. A urination today and I double checked and found no visible blood so the antibiotics seem to have worked.
I'm wondering if the if the blood was tested to soon and the results might reflect the infection?
Tomorrow he returns to the vet to see if there is any dehydration and to check out special kidney diet food.
Thanks for the help. Any advice or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## v194 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dommie as a younger lad.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know I've read something somewhere about a waiting period for blood testing after antibiotics, so I think that's a possibility. Someone with more experience should be able to tell you more.


----------

